# Checking engine oil



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Pages 10-9 and 10-10 show where the oil should be as well as how to check it (wait a few minutes after turning the engine off is the key here). There is a big warning about draining oil when the oil level is above the top hash area to avoid engine damange. I would park on level ground and give the car 30 minutes or so to drain the oil and then recheck. If it's still high, then I'd take it back to whomever changed it last along with your owner's manual and have them drain it down to the bottom of the "top hash" area.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

obermd said:


> There is a big warning about draining oil when the oil level is above the top hash area to avoid engine damange.


Can you explain this in more detail? What can draining oil do to damage an engine?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Can you explain this in more detail? What can draining oil do to damage an engine?


He's saying too much oil in the engine can cause damage.

If the oil level is above the top hash mark, you need to drain it to where it's level.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> He's saying too much oil in the engine can cause damage.
> 
> If the oil level is above the top hash mark, you need to drain it to where it's level.


Yes this makes more sense. Was I reading that all wrong or did he type that wrong?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I could see how it could be interpreted in different ways, lol.


----------

